# 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged?



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi
I want to use 2.0 tfsi pistons in my 1.8T AEB engine.The question is,are the 2.0 pistons forged?How much HP will they survive?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*

about 375HP 
then they'll let go... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_about 375HP 
then they'll let go... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

stock pistons are good for way more than 375hp, i would say in real world use the pistons are yet to have a set failure point...rods on the other had are only good for 350-375whp


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

ive done 430whp on stock pistons


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock pistons are good for way more than 375hp, i would say in real world use the pistons are yet to have a set failure point...rods on the other had are only good for 350-375whp

Oh that's what I meant to say... I worded it wrong... oops


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (rippie74)*

I want ot use H-beam rods,and i can buy here stock 2.0T pistons cheap,so i dont have to buy custom forged pistons like CP or Wiseco.
H-beam rods,what i want are rated way more,than i will reach ever.








With 400whp i would be really happy.
Other question is,what should i modify on 2.0 pistons (which is 16V) to fit my 20V engine?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*

not sure if anything needs to be mod'd but if you need stock 2L FSI pistons i have some with only 15k miles on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

Thanks for reply,but i think i am on other side of earth,in Hungary,europe.
Well i can use stock pistons too,but a bit larger volume is always good for high power,and my engine has also 150000 km,so it is not brand new. When i have the new pistons,i could rebore my engine,and after that i can have a fully rebuilt engine with 2.0L volume,forged rods,all new bearings,gaskets,etc.


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*

Don't forget the 2.0t pistons won't have the valve relief for the fifth valve (seeing as they are 16v motors), so you'll have to cut the piston. Your factory AEB pistons are forged......


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Scrampa1.8T)*

The first year 2.0T motors had forged pistons,I have no idea how many engines or exactly how long they used forged pistons until they changed








They wanted to save some money so they had a cast piston designed with a steel inner skirt,which gives it strength,and I guess is cheaper than the Forged piston.Somebody will pop one sooner or later and after a few more pop then we will have a idea of what the limit is,lol.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Scrampa1.8T)*

ok,with this information i think i will use stock pistons,with new rings,and h-beam rods.For the power i can reach,it will be enough.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*

here is a picture of the steel insert in the stock piston


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ The first year 2.0T motors had forged pistons,I have no idea how many engines or exactly how long they used forged pistons until they changed








They wanted to save some money so they had a cast piston designed with a steel inner skirt,which gives it strength,and I guess is cheaper than the Forged piston.Somebody will pop one sooner or later and after a few more pop then we will have a idea of what the limit is,lol.









Wow?! Vw wanted to save money on making their engines not as strong with cast pistons and left out the forged pistons


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (SilverStoneMk4)*

Sure hope I have the forged pistons then lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Sure hope I have the forged pistons then lol

if you are BPY you have cast


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you are BPY you have cast

And if you have an AXX...you DON'T...LOL...


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*

does the 2008 mkv gti have forged pistons?


----------



## SoNgMaN (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_does the 2008 mkv gti have forged pistons?

no. will the FSI pistons even work in a 1.8 block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (SoNgMaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoNgMaN* »_
no. will the FSI pistons even work in a 1.8 block?

If you bore the block sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

My 06 Euro BWA engine has cast pistons.


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_does the 2008 mkv gti have forged pistons?

do the 09's have forged? (Tsi ccta/cbfa)


----------



## SoNgMaN (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
If you bore the block sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i realize this now I was thinking of the wosners with their pointy crown


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (SilverStoneMk4)*

Cast pistons are a better choice for a street engine, especially from a manufacturers standpoint. When using forged pistons it is my understanding that because forged pistons expand and contract much more than a cast piston that the engine has to be built to more loose tolerances. Which in turn will increase cold start emissions, increase wear, burn more oil etc, etc, etc. These engines were built with 200 hp in mind not 300-400.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Tom16v)*

I need a clear answear due to the BWA OEM pistons (cast ones).
What is their limit ? Are they good enough to withstand 450 hp for long term use ?....
Anybody must have experiences...








Regards,
Hendrik


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_I need a clear answear due to the BWA OEM pistons (cast ones).
What is their limit ? Are they good enough to withstand 450 hp for long term use ?....
Anybody must have experiences...








Regards,
Hendrik

the cast piston is actually pretty robust in the FSI. The pins are beefy as well. The inner chamfer pin design is very very strong. Its just the compression that is a bummer as you cant run a very aggressive tune on pump gas. I tend to want to feed the pin w/ oil on the FSI apps as a dry pin tend to get the piston hotter which can increase detonation. I'll have drop in FSI rods w/ pin oiling very soon.. I already have a couple of FSI forged piston designs via Wiseco and CP...


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:09 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the cast piston is actually pretty robust in the FSI. The pins are beefy as well. The inner chamfer pin design is very very strong. Its just the compression that is a bummer as you cant run a very aggressive tune on pump gas. I tend to want to feed the pin w/ oil on the FSI apps as a dry pin tend to get the piston hotter which can increase detonation. I'll have drop in FSI rods w/ pin oiling very soon.. I already have a couple of FSI forged piston designs via Wiseco and CP...

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:09 AM 2-15-2009_

Are you gonna be having stock CR ones also ?
Wossner just has lower CR ones, although they state they can be ordered too.

As for the oil feed, i was under the impression VW dropped that design with the new S3/Ed30 rods, which don't have the oil feed to make them stronger...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Are you gonna be having stock CR ones also ?
Wossner just has lower CR ones, although they state they can be ordered too.

As for the oil feed, i was under the impression VW dropped that design with the new S3/Ed30 rods, which don't have the oil feed to make them stronger...









I can do any compression you want, 9.5:1 is stocked in limited quantities. The oil feed is very beneficial and the middle has been strengthened to accomodate this. As far as the load on the rods, the middle is the least stressed point throughout the rotation, so its not a probllem. Pin noise and heat is more of a concern..


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

So AL, just to be safe that I understand you :
Pistons are very Strong.
Rods are the Problem...
To precise my question: 
I have Arrow precision Rods with ARP connectors on BWA OEM Pistons.
Is this combination ready for 450 whp or is it necassary to use forged pistons (with maybe a lower CR)








Thanks a lot for 1st replie
Hendrik


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Hendrik)*

We have done over 500whp on stock CR, others have done the same or more on stock CR, it is really not a limiting factor at all for the goals of 99% of those upgrading.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have done over 500whp on stock CR, others have done the same or more on stock CR, it is really not a limiting factor at all for the goals of 99% of those upgrading. 

Yeah, i agree with Chris on this one.People keep thinking plenum injected, and think a lower
CR will help with detonation like in the 1.8T, but this is clearly NOT THE CASE.
As i've said before, i run the same boost up top as the newer TFSI engine, with ZERO ill effects, and much better max torque.If i would go BT, i'd definitely look for a tune using stock CR...


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (radics1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radics1* »_I want ot use H-beam rods,and i can buy here stock 2.0T pistons cheap,so i dont have to buy custom forged pistons like CP or Wiseco.
H-beam rods,what i want are rated way more,than i will reach ever.








With 400whp i would be really happy.
Other question is,what should i modify on 2.0 pistons (which is 16V) to fit my 20V engine?









Szia!
Nem nagyon jo hasznalni ezeket a 1.8T motorba.
Hogyha olcson akarsz egy 2 literes motort...
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...18643
Kulon es lehet szerezni alkatreszeket.
Send me an email if you just need the pistons.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (TallaiMan)*

Thanks to everybody!
@Chris You said that you have done more than 500whp on Stock CR.
BUT have you done it with stock pistons ? (BWA)
I just care about an expensive damage because they are cast pistons.
And also care about the longlife of those pistons in a 450whp car.
Two more answears and I´ll do it with my stock ones


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Hendrik)*

Mine are JE forged pistons stock CR but not the stock FSI dish.
JCs are JE forged pistons stock CR same dish as stock
Gregg from USP was 100% stock pistons according to his posts.
I believe.:mkv:. just did 460whp on 100% stock pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

You can run a good amount of power on the stock piston. But this is usually w/ some help in the form of race gas or pump/meth. If you ran straight pump gas, it is a limiting factor. 500whp has been run on stock pistons in our camp as well, with loads more coming, but I mean, we keep in mind that w/o certain aids, there are definite limits w/ straight pump gas that could prob be achieved w/ lower comp ratios on this nice platform


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_So AL, just to be safe that I understand you :
Pistons are very Strong.
Rods are the Problem...
To precise my question: 
I have Arrow precision Rods with ARP connectors on BWA OEM Pistons.
Is this combination ready for 450 whp or is it necassary to use forged pistons (with maybe a lower CR)








Thanks a lot for 1st replie
Hendrik

Pistons are strong, rods are usually the problem yes. 450whp on stock pistons isnt a problem but dont know if you can achieve that on pump...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

where is the turbo kit that u guys were sopose to release at the end of january.????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_where is the turbo kit that u guys were sopose to release at the end of january.????

I apologized for the release date, but in light of the fact that we wanted to vband EVERYTHING, including the wastegate, the release date was pushed a little back...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

thats ok i was just asking but thanks for the reply but what u mean by everything vband??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ($GTI07$)*

well, previously, I was incorporating a 38mm bolted gate... Its been changed to this...


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

Ok,...
Pump Gas in US is 98RON + 88MON = 93 octane right ?
In Germany the stations only tell us the RON...
So 100 octane means here 100 RON...
To compare it : I just can fill 94 octane (US DIN) in my car.








................
Just to clarify: Where do you see the limit of 94 octane (US-scale), stock BWA pistons on stock CR 10.3 : 1 with a gt3071 without water meth.
All of you told me, that stock CR is a limiting factor but I´m not able to imagine a hp number for that limit.
After that, I may have clearance....or not















My problem is that nobody in my country is able to give a clear information. Some say "use stock pistons for your application" some other say "Use S3 pistons with CR 9:5", next one says "use what you want, but don´t use the wössner pistons"....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Ok,...
Pump Gas in US is 98RON + 88MON = 93 octane right ?
In Germany the stations only tell us the RON...
So 100 octane means here 100 RON...
To compare it : I just can fill 94 octane (US DIN) in my car.








................
Just to clarify: Where do you see the limit of 94 octane (US-scale), stock BWA pistons on stock CR 10.3 : 1 with a gt3071 without water meth.
All of you told me, that stock CR is a limiting factor but I´m not able to imagine a hp number for that limit.
After that, I may have clearance....or not















My problem is that nobody in my country is able to give a clear information. Some say "use stock pistons for your application" some other say "Use S3 pistons with CR 9:5", next one says "use what you want, but don´t use the wössner pistons"....









Was discussing this while tuning our setup with Eurodyne for all different ranges of boost to achieve horsepower and on straight up pump gas before it starts to really pull timing is around 360whp at around 20psi.. It starts to pull alot of timing after this. You'll not make 400whp or anything like that on 93/94oct as the comp is too high. To achieve that, you'll have to drop compression
On the other hand, if you run pump/meth or race gas, the high compression will actually be an advantage


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:41 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Was discussing this while tuning our setup with Eurodyne for all different ranges of boost to achieve horsepower and on straight up pump gas before it starts to really pull timing is around 360whp at around 20psi.. It starts to pull alot of timing after this. You'll not make 400whp or anything like that on 93/94oct as the comp is too high. To achieve that, you'll have to drop compression


We did about 388 (I think it was) on straight 93 on stock compression and it just then started to pull timing. I'd have to dig through and find the corresponding logs but this was at about 19-20psi as well.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*

Well...OK! CONVINCED








450whp on 94 octane --> drop compression! YES Sir!
I think the best solution is to talk with JE Pistons for special ones...
But first I have to find out what compression is useful for my aims and what coating I will choose....
ANY Suggestions, Numbers etc... ??? ...would be nice








(3 bar map is organized)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We did about 388 (I think it was) on straight 93 on stock compression and it just then started to pull timing. I'd have to dig through and find the corresponding logs but this was at about 19-20psi as well. 

Well, different dynos. You know its always a give and take. My readings are always on mustang dynos which have pretty conservative settings.
I think our highest after the swap on a diff setting was around 392whp w/ some tweaks... but they were more consistently in the 360s

oops, sorry it was 396whp on 22.5psi...










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:31 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You'll not make 400whp or anything like that on 93/94oct as the comp is too high. To achieve that, you'll have to drop compression
On the other hand, if you run pump/meth or race gas, the high compression will actually be an advantage
 
I would love to see the stock piston and C/R with a set of aftermarket cams . I bet this would help bleed off some of the cylinder pressure and not drive the ECU crazy making it pull so much timing ,when is CAT getting these cams out???
I would also Swain coat the tops of the pistons ,







Bob.G


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (TallaiMan)*

Szia!
Nem hiszem el,hogy mindenhol vannak magyarok!
Sajna az enyám 058-as blokk,még a külsõ vízpumpás,szóval ez a szett nem játszik!
Itthon 30e egy szett tfsi dugó,ez kicsit költséghatékonyabb megoldás,de hajtókar az majd fog kelleni!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (FSI-King)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI pistons.Are they forged? (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_ive done 430whp on stock pistons









x2


----------



## notvag_killer (Mar 8, 2008)

To much horsepower from everybody but nobody says what injectors and low presure fuel pump...


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i did 400 on stock pistons


----------

